# Thoughts on breeding a dog with an under bite



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my females has an under bite that is probably about a 1/4", it doesn't affect her with eating or anything like that, but I bought the female in hopes of breeding her, if she could cut the mustard. But after noticing the under bite I'm not sure. Shes still about a year and a half from being old enough to breed. Just curious what some other people's thoughts are on breeding a dog with an under bite..


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

How old is she now? Bites can change up to 2 yrs old.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

A hard decesion. She is probably too young to have shown any real talent for the game. I would wait until she has demonstrated ability, but think closely about breeding with this defect. The puppies and their puppies could have this problem. There is no need to breed and perpetuate a defect. We have enough of that now.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

and if you do breed her do not have a sigh of relief if the first generation has good bites. It can skip generations and haunt you down the road.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

I'm thinking not.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

If she can pick up a duck and carry it,,,, don't worry about it. Unless once she's older the bite is still so bad. But even then,,, with all things being equal, a bad bite is small potatoes.

Angie


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Depends on the breed.. Severe Underbites and overbites are rampant in the Boykin Spaniel bloodlines due to poor breeding decisions in the development of the breed. I personally don't breed any dogs with a underbite or overbite, because it's almost impossible to reduce the frequency once it becomes well established in the pedigrees. In Boykin Spaniels even two normal parents may produce offspring with bad bites.


----------



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

She is about 10 months old blf, both parents bites are
good. She has showed some great qualities already in training, and is a good marking dog.. She also has an amazing temperament, and on/off switch. She has no problems with eating, retrieving or anything that involves her mouth.. When I bought her my plan was that if she wasn't going to work out as a HT dog I would sell her as a started dog..


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

At 10mo, I would bet her bite is what it will be...what was it at 8wks? A bad bite would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

If you do breed and get pups with an under bite, what will you do with the pups rejected by buyers? Will you give them away at a Walmart parking lot to people who feel sorry for them? Pawn them off to an overburdened shelter? Free pup ad in the local paper? If I were in the market for a pup, I would not buy one with an under bite. Too many possible problems could arise - not going to invest good money in such a pup when there are 2000 other black lab pups with decent pedigree but without an under bite.

Not trying to be disrespectful to you, just trying to take your question to it's eventual conclusion - pups that no careful buyer will want to buy.

Jennifer


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't do it....


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

simcoe mtn said:


> She is about 10 months old blf, both parents bites are
> good. She has showed some great qualities already in training, and is a good marking dog.. She also has an amazing temperament, and on/off switch. She has no problems with eating, retrieving or anything that involves her mouth.. When I bought her my plan was that if she wasn't going to work out as a HT dog I would sell her as a started dog..


I'd wait and see before I made any decisions again with all things considered.

Angie


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

According to an article on bites, at 10 months, what will be will be. http://www.dentalvet.com/patients/orthodontics/pet_orthodontics.htm. I would sell her as a working dog but not add her to a breeding program or it will come back to bite you so to speak.


----------



## Rozet (Jul 4, 2012)

a bad bite is a bad bite.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

Not a good thing for the breed!!!!!!!
Keith


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

How about her littermates, will they pass that on also???


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

A bad bite with the breeders I know are placed in a pet home and are spayed/neutered. I wouldn't breed her.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

There is no reason the dog can't be a working dog, zero reason to be "pet home" only, just non-breeding. There is a difference. Lots of working homes that don't care about breeding would be happy enough with a well-bred talented prospect at a "deal" if they have no intention of breeding anyway. Many think they "might" but rarely do. If you have a talented dog, enjoy it, breeding isn't the end-all, be-all.


----------



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone.. My next question is does anyone want to buy a started blf with an awesome pedigree and an underbite?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I had a son of FC/AFC-Crow River Cougars Mad Max that had at least an 1/8" overbite that began to close up at about a year of age. Ended up absolutely perfect. Beautiful animal. 
Give it time. She's only 10 months. A LOT could happen before its time to make a decision on whether to breed her or not.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

simcoe mt,

You asked for opinions, so here's mine. There are way too many good Labs out there to be breeding one with a poor bite. She may go on to be a very good dog in the field and by the hearth, but IMHO it takes more to make her worthy of breeding.

Swack


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

just curious, why do you want to breed her? She isn't old enough to have proven whether or not she has anything worthy of passing on, hasn't had her clearances done. What's your motivation for breeding her?


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Just breed it to a dog with an over bite. Problem solved


----------



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> just curious, why do you want to breed her? She isn't old enough to have proven whether or not she has anything worthy of passing on, hasn't had her clearances done. What's your motivation for breeding her?


I'm just looking as in there is no point in keeping her if the under bite is a reason not to breed.. I would rather sell her as a spayed hunting dog now, rather than train her until she's proved herself, and passed her health clearances, and then decide that I can't breed her because of the under bite. For lack of better words it's cutting my losses, now rather than later. When I bought her I wanted a dog to HT and breed in the future, and if she wasn't what I was looking for I would place her with someone that just wanted a hunting dog/pet.. She has showed me a lot of potential, and great qualities already.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Pete said:


> Just breed it to a dog with an over bite. Problem solved


Pete,

I hope I hear a tone of sarcasm in that statement!

Swack


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

With so many labradors that have correct bites that do the same kind of work alive today what would breeding your dog do to improve the breed?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Since you apparently got her for the express purpose of breeding, I agree that, at this point, it's probably better for her to cut her losses now rather than later, and move on to a different home where she will be a pet/hunting dog.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

[QUOTEPete,

I hope I hear a tone of sarcasm in that statement!][/QUOTE]
Sarcasm to me usually has an ugly bite to it. My statement has an imaginary smiley face . I don't usually get emoticons when I log on anymore. So it was said with an imaginary smiley face.
Pete


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Pete said:


> [QUOTEPete,
> 
> I hope I hear a tone of sarcasm in that statement!]


Sarcasm to me usually has an ugly bite to it. My statement has an imaginary smiley face . I don't usually get emoticons when I log on anymore. So it was said with an imaginary smiley face.
Pete[/QUOTE]

That is how I took it and got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

If she has what it takes to become a QAA MH and fits under the wickett, has a dbl coat and an otter tail and is clear/clear ect;-)., go for it .

john


----------

